# Ok, this should clear up some things on MTII



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Melanotan

Whoever you order from, MT-2 will arrive to you as a lyophilized (or freeze-dried) white crystalline powder in the vials. It is very cold when it arrives. Melanotan when in its lyophilized state lasts slightly over a year in your freezer. So you will store Melanotan in your freezer.

Vials are generally aliquoted to have 10 mg of Melanotan per vial. So if you order 40 mg, you receive 4 vials. Once you receive your vials of Melanotan, you will reconstitute ONE of them and put the others in the freezer, keeping them (lyophilized/freeze-dried) until you are ready to use them.

When I say reconstitute what I mean is you will mix something called bacteriostatic water in the vials. Bacteriostatic water is easily obtained at any london drugs, pharmasave, shoppers drug mart, etc. It's very easy to get and very cheap (a couple of bucks). You DO NOT need a presciption for bacteriostatic water. It is just pure water with an antibacterial agent so that the Melanotan remains 100% stable and sanitized throughout usage. You mix the peptide with the bac water so that you can administer it.

You will mix a vial with 1.5 cc (150 units) of bacteriostatic water -- this is easily measurable by using your syringe to mix it. Then you will vigorously shake the vial with water added for about 2 minutes so that the melanotan dissolves and defrosts properly. And that concludes the process of reconstitution. Remember, you will only reconstitute one vial of Melanotan at a time and use that vial until it is empty. Only then will you repeat process with a new vial.

The reason you only reconstitute one vial at a time is b/c the peptide is much more fragile once you've mixed it with bacteriostatic water and will only last for about 10-11 days in the fridge after this point.

Again, in the freezer in its freeze-dried (lyophilized) state, the Melanotan lasts for over a year, but not once mixed with water and defrosted.

You store the reconstituted vial in your refridgerator (NOT FREEZER) b/c otherwise it would freeze again (the more you freeze and defrost any peptide, the more it degrades). You finish off that vial during the next 9-11 days and then move on to the next.

MAKE SURE you keep reconstituted melanotan in the refridgerator and do not leave it on the counter. It degrades rapidly in room temperature environment and will not last more than a couple of days or less like this.

I hope this clarifies storage and to some degree usage of the peptide.

A safe daily dosing chart for the initial loading phase of MT-2 administration for tanning:

The following chart assumes a concentration of 0.02mg/kg of MT-II -- this is fairly low dose for reasonable results. This amount is still low enough to produce a tan with minimal acclimation side-effects (which last for about 3-4 days the very first time you use MT-2 for some people -- I'll go in detail on these soon). Although, you could also go with a lower concentration, say 0.017mg/kg -- but you will need a different chart. The chart was compiled assuming that you are using 10mg vials. NOTA BENE: you don't have to be too specific about how much you take. I sometimes skip days, or take 3 mg in one day. MT-2 has been shown to be non-toxic, just don't go overboard. Don't exceed 3.5 mg per day -- you're just wasting peptide & money b/c it won't all get absorbed.

10 mg / 12.00 injections = 0.833 mg --- 42 kg = 92 lbs @0.02mg/kg

10 mg / 11.50 injections = 0.870 mg --- 43 kg = 96 lbs @0.02mg/kg

10 mg / 11.00 injections = 0.909 mg --- 45 kg = 100 lbs @0.02mg/kg

10 mg / 10.50 injections = 0.952 mg --- 48 kg = 105 lbs @0.02mg/kg

10 mg / 10.00 injections = 1.000 mg --- 50 kg = 110 lbs @0.02mg/kg

10 mg / 9.50 injections = 1.053 mg --- 53 kg = 116 lbs @0.02mg/kg

10 mg / 9.00 injections = 1.111 mg --- 55 kg = 122 lbs @0.02mg/kg

10 mg / 8.50 injections = 1.176 mg --- 59 kg = 130 lbs @0.02mg/kg

10 mg / 8.00 injections = 1.250 mg --- 63 kg = 138 lbs @0.02mg/kg

10 mg / 7.50 injections = 1.333 mg --- 67 kg = 147 lbs @0.02mg/kg

10 mg / 7.00 injections = 1.429 mg --- 71 kg = 157 lbs @0.02mg/kg

10 mg / 6.75 injections = 1.481 mg --- 74 kg = 163 lbs @0.02mg/kg

10 mg / 6.50 injections = 1.538 mg --- 77 kg = 170 lbs @0.02mg/kg

10 mg / 6.25 injections = 1.600 mg --- 80 kg = 176 lbs @0.02mg/kg

10 mg / 6.00 injections = 1.667 mg --- 83 kg = 184 lbs @0.02mg/kg

10 mg / 5.75 injections = 1.739 mg --- 87 kg = 192 lbs @0.02mg/kg

10 mg / 5.50 injections = 1.818 mg --- 91 kg = 200 lbs @0.02mg/kg

10 mg / 5.25 injections = 1.905 mg --- 95 kg = 210 lbs @0.02mg/kg

10 mg / 5.00 injections = 2.000 mg --- 100 kg = 220 lbs @0.02mg/kg

10 mg / 4.75 injections = 2.105 mg --- 105 kg = 232 lbs @0.02mg/kg

10 mg / 4.50 injections = 2.222 mg --- 111 kg = 245 lbs @0.02mg/kg

10 mg / 4.25 injections = 2.353 mg --- 118 kg = 259 lbs @0.02mg/kg

10 mg / 4.00 injections = 2.500 mg --- 125 kg = 276 lbs @0.02mg/kg

I recommend with 10 mg vials that people simply add 1.5 cc (150 units) of dilutant to vials for reconstitution. This way when you withdraw 15 cc with syringe, that equals 1 mg of Melanotan. Hope this helps.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

APHRODISIAC PROPERTIES OF MT-2

Here is the link if anyone wants to read the full scientific assay:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/q...790&query_hl=1

And here's the abstract:

Peptides. 2005 Oct;26(10):1687-9. Related Articles, Links

Discovery that a melanocortin regulates sexual functions in male and female humans.

Hadley ME.

Department of Cell Biology & Anatomy, University of Arizona, College of Medicine, Tucson, AZ 85724-5044, USA. [email protected]

Melanocortins (MCs) are multifunctional peptide hormones that regulate a diversity of physiological functions. MCs have been implicated in sexual function in animals. We document here that a MC analog, Melanotan II (MTII), can enhance sexual function in human males (erectile activity) and females (increased levels of sexual desire and genital arousal). Unlike other sexual-enhancement drugs, MTII works at the level of the brain, thus eliciting a rather natural sexual response with minimal or no undesirable side effects. The actions of the peptide were discovered accidentally while studying the effects of the peptide and related analogs on human skin pigmentation (tanning).

PMID: 15996790 [PubMed - in process]


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Here's the third abstract I've now posted on Melanotan's tanning ability.

The link is: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/q...347&query_hl=3

Biopharm Drug Dispos. 1997 Apr;18(3):259-69. Related Articles, Links

Click here to read

Skin pigmentation and pharmacokinetics of melanotan-I in humans.

Ugwu SO, Blanchard J, Dorr RT, Levine N, Brooks C, Hadley ME, Aickin M, Hruby VJ.

Department of Pharmacology and Toxicology, College of Pharmacy, University of Arizona 85721, USA.

A comparative pharmacokinetic trial was performed with a superpotent synthetic melanotropic peptide, [Nle4-D-Phe7]-alpha-MSHi-13 (melanotan-I or MT-I) given by three routes of administration. Plasma levels were measured by RIA and tanning was quantiated using serial reflectometry. Doses of 0.16 mgkg-1 were administered intravenously (IV) and orally (PO), and doses from 0.08 to 0.21 mg kg-1 subcutaneously (SC), in a randomized crossover fashion to three male volunteers over five consecutive days for 2 weeks (ten doses). The results indicate that the SC dose is completely bioavailable compared to the IV dose. No detectable drug levels were observed following PO dosing. The plasma half-lives following SC dosing ranged from 0.07 to 0.79 h for the absorption phase and from 0.8 to 1.7 h for the beta-phase. Clearance ranged from 0.12 to 0.19 L kg-1 h-1 and 3.9% or less of the dose was recovered in the urine. Side-effects were minimal, consisting of occasional gastrointestinal upset and facial flushing. Significant tanning of the forehead, arms, and neck was noted following IV or SC dosing. This effect peaked at 1 week following drug administration but was still present 3 weeks after completing the ten-dose regimen. It is concluded that SC administration is an efficacious method of delivering melanotan-I.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

And here's the 5th abstract on MT-2's tanning ability:

First, the link: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/q...402&query_hl=3

Life Sci. 1996;58(20):1777-84. Related Articles, Links

Click here to read

Evaluation of melanotan-II, a superpotent cyclic melanotropic peptide in a pilot phase-I clinical study.

Dorr RT, Lines R, Levine N, Brooks C, Xiang L, Hruby VJ, Hadley ME.

College of Medicine, Pharmacology Department, University of Arizona, Tucson, USA.

A pilot phase I study was conducted with a cyclic heptapeptide analog of alpha-melanocyte stimulating hormone (alpha-MSH). The lactam-bridged molecule, called Melanotan-II (MT-II), has the structure Ac-Nle4-Asp5-His6-D-Phe7-Arg8-Trp9-Lys10 alpha-MSH4-10-NH2 (MT-II) and has superpotent melanotropic activity in vitro. A single-blind, alternating day (saline or MT-II), placebo-controlled trial was conducted in 3 normal male volunteers at the starting dose of 0.01 mg/kg of MT-II. Subcutaneous injections of MT-II or saline were given daily (Monday-Friday) for 2 consecutive weeks. Two subjects were escalated by 0.005 mg/kg increments to 0.03 mg/kg and one to 0.025 mg/kg. The 0.03 mg/kg dose produced Grade II somnolence and fatigue in one of two subjects (WHO standards). Mild nausea, not requiring antiemetic treatment, was reported at most MT-II dose levels. A stretching and yawning complex appeared to correlate with the onset of spontaneous, penile erections which were intermittently experienced for 1-5 hours after MT-II dosing, depending on the MT-II dose. Two subjects had increased pigmentation in the face, upper body and buttock, as measured by quantitative reflectance and by visual perception 1 week after MT-II dosing ended. These results demonstrate that MT-II has tanning activity in humans given only 5 low doses every other day by subcutaneous injection. The recommended single MT-II dose for future Phase I studies is 0.025 mg/kg/day.

Publication Types:

* Clinical Trial

* Clinical Trial, Phase I

* Controlled Clinical Trial

PMID: 8637402 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

ok so how long does the tan last? same time as a normal tan lasts?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Here is another abstract showing powerful aphrodisiac effect of MT-II (Nota bene: as the previous abstract regarding MT-2 as an aphrodisiac attests, the aphrodisiac effects of MT-II are seen in both males and females because it acts direct on hypothalamus instead of merely being a localized vasodilator like Viagra -- this is why MT-II is much more potent in this regard.

[Therapy of erectile dysfunction in 2005]

[Article in German]

Porst H.

Hamburg. [email protected]

Erectile dysfunction (ED) management in the following 3-5 years will be dominated by substances targeting the L-arginine-NO-guanylate cyclase-cGMP-PDE-5 pathway, resulting in an intracellular elevation of the cGMP concentrations. Promising alternatives to the PDE-5 inhibitors, such as guanylate cyclase activators and Rho-kinase inhibitors, may also effectively compliment a PDE-5 inhibitor. Intranasal application of the melanocortin agonist PT 141 (Melanotan II) seems to be promising. As scheduled sexual activities are not preferred by the majority of couples, the future of ED-therapy will focus on drugs with a 1-2 day long efficacy window, or a daily bedtime application of low dosage agents which result in nocturnal reoxygenation of the cavernous bodies and in turn in functional improvement. Elevation of the cGMP levels and improvement of endothelial function as a result of this approach also promises benefits in cardiovascular diseases and in LUTS.

PMID: 14569381 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

USING & STORING MT-2:

Here's some info on using MT-2:

For example, if you order 30 mg (which is a sufficient amount for a first-time beginner cycle) You will receive your 30 mg of "lyophilized" (it means "freeze-dried") MT-2 through fed-ex with cold packs.

Put two vials in the freezer (deep freeze if you have one) -- DO NOT RECONSTITUTE (reconstitute just means "mix" with bacteriostatic water) these vials. Just freeze them as is.

Then with the vial you are going to be using, reconstitute (mix with bacteriostatic water).

NOTE: Bacteriostatic water is just purified water with an antimicrobial agent you can OTC at any pharmacy -- very cheap (2-4 bucks for a year supply).

To mix the vial with bac water, take one of the your syringes (BD Ultrafine II 1cc or 1/3 cc are excellent and I recommend them) and take your bacteriostatic water. If using a 1 cc syringe (100 units) use the syringe to withdraw 1 full and one half-full syringe-loads (150 cc altogether) and inject that into the vial of MT-2 through the rubber, resealable tamper proof lid.

So now you have 150 units (1.5 cc) of bacteriostatic water mixed with 10 mg of MT-2 in your vial.

Shake the vial for at least 2 minutes to thoroughly mix and let the peptide defrost -- (normally we use a process called sonification which is more efficient for this, but you need special equipment -- shaking will work fine, just do a VERY thorough job for the first time).

Then inject roughly 60 units (.6 cc) of air into the vial so that the vial is not a vacuum -- otherwise withdrawing peptide will be tricky because of suction in the vial. Don't inject too much air into the vial, otherwise the air pressure will push too much air back into the syringe when you try to withdraw the peptide for injection. Around 60 units usually works fine -- the "units" I'm using as a ref. for injecting are on the side of the syringes (100 unit = one full syringe).

Now, that the vial is mixed (reconstituted), when you withdraw 15 units of the substance, that equals 1 mg of MT-2. So 30 units would equal 2 mg. You get the idea?

Now you're ready for subcutaneous injection. If you've never performed sub-q injection before, it's very simple, and done right, you literally don't feel anything. The needles used for sub-q injection are extremely small (8 mm) and you only go in 5 mm or so -- just into fatty tissue beneath skin. NOT intravenous or intramuscular which is a bit more complicated. I'll send you a PDF file if you like from the National Institute of Health (USA) detailing sub-q injection. there's pictures and everything. I assure you it's extremely easy. Certain diabetics perform sub-q injections with the same tiny needles you'll be using two-three times a day.

You can use the same syringe you used to add the bac water to the vial for your first injection. But never use the same syringe twice on yourself -- this is a universal rule no matter what you're injecting. Syringes and bacteriostatic water are extremely cheap and you can get them OTC at any pharmacy like London Drugs, Pharmasave, etc, and you do not need a presciption.

You will store the reconstituted (mixed) vial in your fridge -- NOT your freezer like the others.

I recommend 1 mg of MT-2 injected twice per day for the first week or so. One morning injection, one evening. Remember, you will experience some nausea most likely for the first 2-4 days. It's nothing to be alarmed about, it's perfectly normal. Your body is simply finding a new homeostasis as it acclimates to the peptide in your blood. Your body adjusts within 2-4 days at the latest and you will never have any nausea again -- unless you come off MT-2 for a long time (over 2 months) and then resume heavy dosing. So remember, the nausea is COMPLETELY normal and entirely goes away.

The harder and more frequent erections as a side effect however will persist for as long as you are taking MT-2. MT-2 is more powerful than viagra in this regard, and a few pharm companies are making an analogue version of MT-2 called PT-141 to treat ED in the future.

After a week of 2 mg per day dosing you can taper down to 1-1.5 mg once a day until desired shade of tan is achieved. From there, maintenance dosing is minimal. I usually just use 1 vial over 10 days and then take 2-3 weeks off completely, and then repeat. Others use 1-2 mg every 5-7 days -- but that is difficult when you're using 10 mg vials -- if you want to go this route I will instruct you on it -- the other dosing method is much much easier.

Remember, the lyophilized MT-2 (freeze dried) will last in your freezer for 1 year. But once mixed with bac water, the MT-2 will only last for about 10-11 days -- AND YOU MUST STORE THE RECONSTITUTED MT-2 in the REFRIGERATOR -- NOT freezer. Freezing and unfreezing the peptide repeatedly is very bad for it and degrades it rapidly. You want to keep the temperature stable.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

This is wild.

Oh, this is not me by the way, I am not that skinny, or that young by the way


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

whats the time line between these 2?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

For the record, it does have a side effects of erections.

I can vouch for that big time.

I did take too much and it is a good idea to start off slow.

I myself mixed it 1 to 1 of 1ml bacteriostatic water per 1mg of stuff.

Shake for 2 minutes.

Keep all unused (unmixed) in the freezer.

Keep mixed (reconstituted) in the fridge.

I am shooting 5 which is half way up to 100 on the slin dart.

I am going to shoot this twice a day probably starting the second week.

It does make my face a little red but that does go away and then ends up being tan from what I saw so far.

But the horn thing OMG wild


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> whats the time line between these 2?


Not sure actually but after you get the color you want you can take a couple to few days inbetween.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

DB said:


> ok so how long does the tan last? same time as a normal tan lasts?


Same but without the damage to the skin, peeling, dry, splotchy.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the tan is natural and last's just as long as a tan from the sun but like scott says you won't burn or peel in fact MTII was developed in the early 90's to stop fair skinned people burning.

i hav used 20mg of this stuff to date and i will let you know that you need to devise your own plan i used .5ml eod and had 1 sunbed a week and i turned nearly black in 10 days so much so that the wife told me to stop using it.

i have just started using it again at .5ml ed for my show and i am very brown...i have also used it after the 11 days and it worked well.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I dont know if it is the MTII but man, today I feel fetigued big time.

Exhausted in fact.

I am going to do some more reading on this to see if this might be the case.


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Pscarb said:


> the tan is natural and last's just as long as a tan from the sun but like scott says you won't burn or peel in fact MTII was developed in the early 90's to stop fair skinned people burning.
> 
> i hav used 20mg of this stuff to date and i will let you know that you need to devise your own plan i used .5ml eod and had 1 sunbed a week and i turned nearly black in 10 days so much so that the wife told me to stop using it.
> 
> i have just started using it again at .5ml ed for my show and i am very brown...i have also used it after the 11 days and it worked well.


Thing is if you do it that way one vital is gona last about 3 weeks, and degrade some i suppose. Paul have you opened a new vital or are you using the same one?

Is there anything we can add to it to stop it degrading as quickly?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yah, get the 10mg bottles instead of the 50mg bottle like I did

If it degrades I will just bang more

I screwed up on that one, also did not put the discount code to get the big discount

Day 3 on it and my bro already said I look darker

I will jab 1mg a day dived up in two doses and see how that works.

Still had a little bit of extra wood last night on just half a mg dose in the morning.


----------



## Cath (Apr 29, 2006)

Hi, I'm an absolute beginner when it comes to MT-11 but am very keen to get started asap. However, having read your article about how the vial should arrive frozen I am a bit concerned about mine!! I got a vial from a guy at the gym which was not frozen although it was in a crystallised form. Is this tuff going to be any good or has it been destroyed?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it does not need to arrive frozen....mix the solution with the powder and away you go i will say though to use just 1mg every other day to start with along with 3 sunbeds in the first week as the clour is really dark and you might not want to be that dark...


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

why not just go on the sunbeds?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

because sunbeds will burn and harm the skin and believe me you don't get any where near the same tan...

MTII was originally created to prevent fair skin people from burning their skin in the sun....


----------



## Cath (Apr 29, 2006)

i am type 1 skin ie very fair, so sunbeds don't do anything for me other than bring out a few freckles!! Will try MT11 as you suggest and give sunbeds a go. Will keep you posted re side effects in women as there doesn't seem to be any on it.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

nice one...


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

where is this obtainable from please?

otc or source?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Muscle Research


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

cheers bud


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Cath said:


> i am type 1 skin ie very fair, so sunbeds don't do anything for me other than bring out a few freckles!! Will try MT11 as you suggest and give sunbeds a go. Will keep you posted re side effects in women as there doesn't seem to be any on it.


Carefull MTII does bring out the freckles. It did for me, big time. Although I am much darker, there are way more freckles.

MT1 might be a better option, it does not work quite as well but from what I hear it will give you less freckles.


----------



## SCJP (Sep 8, 2005)

hackskii said:


> I dont know if it is the MTII but man, today I feel fetigued big time.
> 
> Exhausted in fact.
> 
> I am going to do some more reading on this to see if this might be the case.


Did you do any more research?

Are you still taking it & still getting exhausted?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

SCJP said:


> Did you do any more research?
> 
> Yes I did.
> 
> ...


I have been off for months and all the color is gone.


----------



## SCJP (Sep 8, 2005)

Ta for responding, but why did you pack it in?

Was it because of the tiredness?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I packed it in due to being too dark and not looking natural for me.

I have a pic I was just looking at and I dont like it.

Many people told me to stop and now I can see why.

I am blond hair, blue eyes, fair skin, I looked indian:eek:

Not my complexion.


----------



## SCJP (Sep 8, 2005)

Cheers, maybe I'll try something milder.


----------



## Aitaronz (May 10, 2006)

hackskii said:


> I packed it in due to being too dark and not looking natural for me.
> 
> I have a pic I was just looking at and I dont like it.
> 
> ...


Would you be able to post this pic, Scott?

I'm looking at using MT for it's other therapeutic properties, which could mean I'd be on a MT cycle more or less permanently. I'd like to see how dark people get, and whether I'd end up looking Indian.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Aitaronz said:


> Would you be able to post this pic, Scott?
> 
> I'm looking at using MT for it's other therapeutic properties, which could mean I'd be on a MT cycle more or less permanently. I'd like to see how dark people get, and whether I'd end up looking Indian.


I do have one but I dont like it. Many people asked me what I was doing or what have you done.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Aitaronz said:


> Would you be able to post this pic, Scott?
> 
> I'm looking at using MT for it's other therapeutic properties, which could mean I'd be on a MT cycle more or less permanently. I'd like to see how dark people get, and whether I'd end up looking Indian.


Which theraputic propeties do you mean?

I loved MT2 when I tried it this year, got a tan for the 1st time ever, I am very fair skinned.

Did not like the 1st 2 days of nausia, but that went and never returned.

If it is the tan you want, then do a loading phase to get a base tan of 2mg per day for 10 days, then 10mg per day for 10 days, (this is what I did, it was awesome), combined with tanning sessions, for us not lucky enough to live in Southern California  .

After that you should be able to maintain the tan with 10mg per month, so 10days on 20days off.

My tan lasted for 6 weeks+ after my last shot, and I did not continue with any tanning beds.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yah, it does work better with tanning but actually it is not really required from what I saw.

But it does work better with tanning.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

For me, I dont think I would have gotten the results I did without tanning.

I kept my briefs on in the tanning salon, as an experiment to see the difference, and it was dramatic, that is how I know how long my tan lasted.

I think if you are going to use it, then you should factor in some tanning time too, even twice per week would do the job.


----------



## SCJP (Sep 8, 2005)

I've just finished a little 'experiment' with one vial, over 10 days (1mg per day). I have noticeably more colour, particularly arms & face, incl. a few more moles/freckles. Didn't bother with sunbeds. No real sickness, but then I didn't feel any different downstairs either. Possibly due to the low initial dosage.

I shall now purchase a few more vials & see what happens with a higher initial dosage, maybe followed by 10mg per month, as suggested above.

I'll have to conjur up some BS as to why I need this drug when sorting out the divorce finances. I somehow don't think they'd buy the 'I'm a pro-body builder' excuse.....


----------



## mikai (Dec 10, 2006)

this could be what i need as i have had 2 skin grafts on my leg and i gotta stay out of the sun for the next year..!

are the tabs toxic..?


----------



## mrmasive (Dec 30, 2005)

hackskii said:


> Melanotan
> 
> 10 mg / 12.00 injections = 0.833 mg --- 42 kg = 92 lbs @0.02mg/kg
> 
> ...


Man they are high doses, couldnt imagine what the headaches must be like at that dose or the morning wood...:eek:

I weigh 200lbs & used a 10mg bottle @ .5mg per day, sunbed 2x per week & was black after about 12 days, even my lips were darker.....


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I did 2mg a day 1 morning and 1 afternoon, no headaches but I did freckle like hell though.

Erections were out of this world. Like Viagra but twice as long.


----------



## mr_b (May 28, 2005)

> NOTE: Bacteriostatic water is just purified water with an antimicrobial agent you can OTC at any pharmacy -- very cheap (2-4 bucks for a year supply).


I thought bacteriostatic water was banned in the UK due to someone injecting into veins or something a while back?? thats what i've been told and no pharmacies by me have even heard of it!! has anybody else encountered similar problems??


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

mr_b said:


> I thought bacteriostatic water was banned in the UK due to someone injecting into veins or something a while back?? thats what i've been told and no pharmacies by me have even heard of it!! has anybody else encountered similar problems??


It can be purchased many places online for about 6 bucks for a 30ml bottle.

I keep mine in the fridge and use when necessary.

It lasts forever due to the BA in it.


----------



## jebus197 (Mar 2, 2008)

So who is the best, most inexpensive and most reliable supplier of this stuff?

I've been reading about it for years (since the early 90's), I would be very keen to give it a go.

Also I have never injected anything in my life - so where would I get the needles/syringes and is there a guide somewhere how to go about injecting?

Thanks.


----------



## TomTom1 (Feb 1, 2007)

melanotan.org

there are alot of sellers on that site plus all the info you will need


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

hackskii said:


> Melanotan
> 
> Whoever you order from, MT-2 will arrive to you as a lyophilized (or freeze-dried) white crystalline powder in the vials. It is very cold when it arrives. Melanotan when in its lyophilized state lasts slightly over a year in your freezer. So you will store Melanotan in your freezer.
> 
> ...


Nice post Hacks :thumbup1:

So at around 200lb I would only get 5.5 injections from a 10ml vial?

Damn, this is an expensive pursuit at $100 per 10mg.


----------

